# Christmas Photo 2020



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 2, 2020)

As we can't be together this Christmas - I chose an 'unpublished' photo from last year and did some not very subtle editing.

Would be great to see your Christmas photo.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 2, 2020)

I wish my  Christmas morning looked like this.   Ooh, cheeky


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ba Humbug.....Nice one


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 2, 2020)

"Santa baby, just slip a sable under the tree for me
Been an awful good girl
Santa baby, so hurry down the chimney tonight"

Nice one indeed!!!!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 2, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I wish my  Christmas morning looked like this.   Ooh, cheeky



I wish mine did too - but we should be back together next year, travel restrictions allowing.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 3, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I wish my  Christmas morning looked like this.   Ooh, cheeky
> ...



Awe, how sad mate.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 3, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



It looks and sounds like the spirit of Christmas and Elvis' spirit got into them.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 3, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Tropicalmemories said:
> ...




Yeah, it's an unashamed tribute to Elvis.  They were huge here in the UK in the glam period of the 70's.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 3, 2020)

I usually like my presents fully wrapped but there are exceptions .... 

Now back to the picture ... I like it a lot, good leading lines, tone and color, pumps and teddy!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 3, 2020)

May God bless you and your lovely muse and keep you both safe until you 2 can be together again. Having been a member of the military, I know the holidays can really be a time of sadness because of being lonely. Many people don't realize this and all the cheer and bluster of the time can magnify the feelings. I, for one, am thankful for the things we take for granted this year, especially. Wishing you a cheery and wonderful NEW YEAR early .


----------



## CherylL (Dec 3, 2020)

I like the softness to the overall photo.  The bright spot on the waist would be good to clone.  Hoping you can be reunited soon.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 4, 2020)

CherylL said:


> I like the softness to the overall photo.  The bright spot on the waist would be good to clone.  Hoping you can be reunited soon.  Merry Christmas.



With extra edit as suggested ......


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't have a Xmas shot of my own but since her kids were little I've been doing a Xmas shot of my friend and her 3 kids. We always do it before Thanks Giving so she can have it hung for her TG dinner party and on her Xmas cards!
For years one of her kids was this little runt! This year I didn't recognize him since they are all over 6 feet tall 

 !!!
Merry Xmas
SS


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 8, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> As we can't be together this Christmas - I chose an 'unpublished' photo from last year and did some not very subtle editing.
> Would be great to see your Christmas photo.



I think Santa has something special planned for you !!!
Nice Santa Baby shot!!! 
SS


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 8, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> I don't have a Xmas shot of my own but since her kids were little I've been doing a Xmas shot of my friend and her 3 kids. We always do it before Thanks Giving so she can have it hung for her TG dinner party and on her Xmas cards!
> For years one of her kids was this little runt! This year I didn't recognize him since they are all over 6 feet tall View attachment 201023 !!!
> Merry Xmas
> SS



Thar's a really nice, festive group shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice pic, everyone looks happy so it should be a hit for the holiday cards.


----------



## johngpt (Dec 9, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I wish my  Christmas morning looked like this.   Ooh, cheeky
> ...


Frank, I'm so sorry to hear that you two haven't been together! Somehow I hadn't realized.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 10, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



Thank you ...... that's why my portrait shots have been re-edits of old images.  International travel is complicated now, but currently working my way through the processes, and looks like I'll be spending Christmas and New Year in quarantine.


----------

